# IH H-90E or Fiat-Allis 745C



## doinok (Jan 1, 2008)

New to forum, hoping someone here knows a little about these two wheeled loaders. I have an option to purchase either one at the same price. The 745C is in better shape as far as engine, tires, hyd, bushings, etc. (I own a dozer, track loader, tractor and ditchwitch if anyone is curious as to my knowledge of mechanics). I have never owned a wheeled loader. I have done extensive research on the net to find some sort of specs on these two and have found nothing. I need to know about the transmission on the 745C and the brakes ( I believe it has wet disc brakes). I also need to know about the brakes on the H90E. Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## dirthog (Feb 17, 2006)

*745c*

The 745C has dry disc on the axle two per wheel if I remember right the transmission was made by allison and we had very little trouble with them still have a lot of the running at our dealership


----------



## doinok (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks Dirthog
I just bought the 745C today. I did an extensive look over and did find the disc brakes and they have two calipers per wheel. Reverse is not working but I think it is in the switching valve. As I was told, the clutch disc for reverse and forward low are the same set. Go's forward just fine, so that's not the problem.


----------



## dirthog (Feb 17, 2006)

*no reverse*

On the right side of the machine sitting in the seat is the control valve for transmission right above the shift linkage is a small line it the clutch cut-off valve and line uses brake fluid check to see that the plunger in the transmission is not stuck! remove the line and un screw large nut there is a spring behind it so watch out for parts flying out. You can block off the brake line if necessary a lot of people do that.


----------



## doinok (Jan 1, 2008)

do you know where i would find a part illustrated break down of the transmission? I talked to the newholland dealer here and they have no books on this.


----------

